# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  Silver Light چیست؟

## a_true_2004

سلام
چند وقت پیش تو یکی از تاپیکها اسم Sliver Light و آدرس سایتی رو که گفته شده بود متعلق به این محصول جدید مایکروسافته دیدم و به اون آدرس رفتم یک لینک دانلود داشت که یک فایل نصب رو دانلود میکرد.(الان نه لینک سایت رو دارم نه لینک فایل رو. کل برنامه نویس رو هم گشتم اما هیچ اثری از اوون نبود.) فایل رو دانلود و نصب کردم اما هیچ اتفاقی در سیستم ندیدم.
میخواستم هرکی اطلاهاتی در مورد Silver Light داره در این تاپیک برای همه بذاره.

----------


## ealireza

> سلام
> چند وقت پیش تو یکی از تاپیکها اسم Sliver Light و آدرس سایتی رو که گفته شده بود متعلق به این محصول جدید مایکروسافته دیدم و به اون آدرس رفتم یک لینک دانلود داشت که یک فایل نصب رو دانلود میکرد.(الان نه لینک سایت رو دارم نه لینک فایل رو. کل برنامه نویس رو هم گشتم اما هیچ اثری از اوون نبود.) فایل رو دانلود و نصب کردم اما هیچ اتفاقی در سیستم ندیدم.
> میخواستم هرکی اطلاهاتی در مورد Silver Light داره در این تاپیک برای همه بذاره.


فکر میکنم این همون پروژه اوپن سورس ماکروسافته که قرار بود بسازه و با Adobe Flash رقابت کنه ..

----------


## hamid58

http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight

http://www.silverlight.net

----------


## mahdi_negahi

آره دیگه این داش ماکروسافت هر وقت میبینه یکی ازش جلو مزنه انگشت میذاره روی محصول اون شرکت بخت برگشته در  ASP.NET Futures 2007 که استاد راد زحمت معرفیشو کشیدند چنین کنترلی اضافه شده

----------


## M-Gheibi

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=66755

----------


## omidd1315

آقا خوب یکی بگه سیلور لایت چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
به چه درد می خوره ؟؟؟
کجا استفاده میشه؟؟؟
مزایاش چیه؟؟؟
معایبش چیه؟؟؟

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
با حوصله تاپیک زیر رو بخونین. اونجا مفصل در مورد سیلورلایت و معایب ومزایاش نوشتم. اگه سوالی هم بود. درخدمتم.
*https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=218653*

----------


## dariushzamani85

برای آشنایی بیشتر از 
silverlight 4 
wpf
expression blend
expression design
expression web
xaml

می توانید یک سری به وبلاگ زیر بزنید 
http://zamani2010.mihanblog.com/

----------

